# going from comunity to cichlids



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I am thinking about changing my tank from a peaceful community tank to a cichlid tank. I have had my 55 gallon comunity for a while now so i pretty much know what im doing but i have almost no experience with cichlids but i love there colors and how active they are. I have a 55 gallon tank with an Penguin 350 filter. Anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yellow labs !


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

you can have a pretty nice african peacock mix in there, maleri, lwanda's, lemon jakes, bi-color 500's, green face's, couple happs too like taiwnee reef, sci. fryeri. go through the malawi section on aquabid to get idea of what peacocks are:
www.aquabid.com


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

great suggestions the yellow labs WILL be part of my tank. And i like peacocks too. Thanks guys!! Another question: I have Large Angel fish, YoYo Botia's, Clown Loaches, a rainbow fish, And an upside down catfish. Will any of these get along with the cichlids if they are adapted to the water parameters? Also do all of the cichlids get along with each other. or is there some kind of compatability chart i could look at? Thanks for your info!!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Those should all work (EXCEPT the angelfish) if there were enough hiding spots for the cichlids and all the loaches.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea angelfish would be a no-no, worth not keeping it IMO lol


----------

